# Dew Claws



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I have a 2 yr old lab that still has her dew claws, she saw plenty of time in the field last year in various areas (cattails, buck brush, CRP, etc). No problems with the dew claws catching on anything.

However, I was noticing that the ones on the front were fairly large. I hate to put her under unnecessarily, any suggestions on whether it is a necessary risk?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They were born like that... I would not remove them now due to her age. I just trim the nails like I do when I trim the toenails.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

They can be a problem and Murphys Law being what it is it usaully happens in the middle of hunting season.

I would have them removed but would wait until she needs to have her teeth cleaned or if you spay her, so you can get two things done at the same time.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I would also... I would also recommend not doing it in the winter.... the snow will make the healing process longer.... as it did with my dog.... he would walk through the snow and break open his cuts again....

I wish breaders would get this done when the dog are born like they should... my girl friend is a vet and it cost $6 when the puppy is 5 days old or $200 or more when they are older, so it should be an easy decision, plus it is more painfull for older dogs.... I was in the same boat as you. I am glad mine is done, as I dont have to worry about it.... so I would recommend you get it done. but my GF also did it for free...


----------

